# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Access 365 - Query - Duplicate Unique Values in query output - how to resolve please

## pipwit

The following should clearly outline the problem query output as well as the desired query output:
Access 365 Query Issue.JPG

----------


## June7

Need a unique identifier field in table, autonumber should serve.

FTEValue: IIf(DCount("*", "Table", "PositionNumber=" & PositionNumber & " AND ID<" & ID)=0,1,0)

or

FTEValue: IIf((SELECT Count(*) FROM Table AS Dupe WHERE Dupe.PositionNumber=Table.PositionNumber AND Dupe.ID<Table.ID)=0, 1, 0)

----------


## pankajunk

Is Access 365 still available? I thought MS announced its end of life in 2018

----------


## SpywareDr

Access included as part of Microsoft 365 and Office 365 subscriptions

----------


## pankajunk

> Access included as part of Microsoft 365 and Office 365 subscriptions


This is where Microsoft's Office 365 language gets really confusing. Yes, you can still buy Access Desktop using the Office 365 subscription model. However, when people say Access 365, they often also mean an *online* version of Access, which Microsoft used to offer as part of the Office 365 for Business suite, called Access Web Apps.

However, Microsoft retired that in 2018 - https://www.hyperoffice.com/blog/201...ted-june-2018/

----------


## SpywareDr

Afraid I'm inclined to believe Microsoft.com.

----------

